# 100 gallon vertical paludarium build



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

ok i have finally made enough progress to start this thread and get some feedback on the scape. the tanks dimensions are 24 inches wide, 22 inches deep, and 43 inches tall. this makes it approximately 98 gallons. the idea is to have about 10 inches of water and run it with predominantly bornean species. i will probably try for a pair of species betta and a pair of licorice gouramis in the water area. i will use lots of plants and will try to keep them all from borneo. 2 quick pics of the tank as it was being assembled this winter.


the milk crate with grating on it will serve as the land area. the pump will hopefully power a small stream/waterfall and a drip wall.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

This is going to be great. Sure, it may be a little bit early to tell, but you already have mad vivarium making skills, so not much of a risk there . Subscribed.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

ok on to some more recent pics. i placed the tank on the stand and began filling it.

this pic shows the crate covered in strips of gutter gard.
this is a pic with the plumbing roughed in for the waterfall and drip wall.
 
the next pic shows the mineralized topsoild down on the floor of the water area.


then a pic with the blasting grit sand layer in place.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i almost forgot about the lighting of this viv. i made some diy led fixtures using the following parts. 4 cpu heatsinks with fans, 4 bxra 950 emitters at 4k, 4 60 degree lenses, 4 modil led holders, 4 meanwell ldd1000 drivers, and one meanwell powersupply that is also powering all the other leds on this display unit. this is a quick look up at the leds

and then a pic of the viv lighted up at night.

if it looks way to light that is because it is. it is lit by 80 watts of leds and im getting par readings of around 200 at the floor. i will either dim it down or try to get even enough lighting with few emitters. i may eventually add some blue and red leds to make the colors pop more but i am really enjoying the basic color temp of the light so far. it gives much better color rendition than the cree xmls on the adjacent vivs which are a mix of cool and warm white.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

next i added alot of lava rock, manzanita branches, and cypress knees. i am worried that i crowded it up way to much but i also like the overcrowded look so i am somewhat torn. anyway here are some pics when all the manzy was in.





i would definately appreciate feedback on the look with all this going on. you can see a start of the back dripwall with the small lava rock siliconed onto the back glass. i think i will place some more lava rock down low. higher up i will probably go to a mix of tree fern chunks and maybe some of the water wicking fabric from folius, or maybe some clay background embedded into more guttergard. let me know what you think


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow! That looks amazing. I really like the placement of the branches and the cypress knees.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I like it, but I would say maybe take out the small manzanita branch on the right... Maybe that'll help with the crowded look. I like it though, but I think once it's planted, it may be too crowded, so maybe just reconsider. But that's just me.
Or maybe switch the 2 front pieces, like put the thinner one between the manzanita, and the thicker one where the thinner one currently is


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

coming from someone with no artistic talent:

I would also take out the piece on the right, because then the focal point would be the big one in the middle.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks awesome! Always enjoy your builds. The only concern I would have and its a very small one is that bettas in my experience are best kept alone until they a being bred. The male will constantly harass the female and sometimes its the other way around. 

Either way this build is going to be epic IMO!!!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with Oneshot and Goof, the piece on the right is a bit too much and steals focus from the large piece.

That being said, this will be a bad ass tank once it's finished.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm gonna have to go with the masses here, and say the piece on the right is just too much. I'm also going to expand what diggenem said, and recommend not mixing Bettas with any other anabantoid, for fear of aggression. Now, a group of Trichopsis pumila would be most awesome.

Also, I'm really impressed with your lights. When I first read the title, I was like "how could you even light that?", but man does it do a good job illuminating all the way to the bottom.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I love bettas especially the wild types not seen much in the hobby. I think Betta macrostoma would look awesome and then maybe setup a 1 or 2 gallon size tank for a breeding female.

Edit I just did some reasearch and it seems that a pair is recommended.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i may have been missunderstood on the betta species. i will not be placing any B. splendens in the tank. i was thinking about smaller species like brownorum, coccina, rutilans, or members of the dimidiata complex. i think i see that you are all right about the right hand beind especially busy. i will try it without the one knee and see. will try to get some work done on it today and post new pics. thanks all for the feedback.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you have any access to your pump? I have one pump that has been going for over 2 years, but I have a couple others that have failed in the same amount of time. I thought I had built in access to the pump, but with all the growth etc. after a year or so, I would have had to disturb the tank way too much to get to the pump, so I just turned them off. If your plants depend on your drip wall and you can't get to your pump, your plants my be in trouble if your pump should malfunction.

I like your hardscape. I would be a little concerned that I wouldn't have much planting room other than the drip wall.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Woooooo, this thing is going to look amazing..


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

yes i can access the pump, but i sure hope i dont have to do it.


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome Wood display. I would do a clay/xaxim/peat background. Something dark colored to clash a little with the wood. 
I imagine moss having taken over the branches and all......gorgeous....


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

skanderson said:


> yes i can access the pump, but i sure hope i dont have to do it.


When you say you have access, do you mean you have a hole in your milk crate that you can reach your hand in if you take out all the wood? Or can you get to it without having to move anything?

I speak from experience in saying that if you can't completely replace the pump without removing any decorations, you really don't have access to your pump. In a year all your wood will be linked together by plants and moss and you will rather just unplug the pump than to try move everything around.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

the access hole is in the right front of the crate. i can get in without moving anything. also as the next pics will show i do intend a dark background with lots of moss on everything.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

a quick pic showing the par at the soil level.

then a few to show todays progress. added some of my base layer of background. i will either cover with clay and treefern/peat; and/or the fabric.


----------



## rioth (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks amazing so far. Looking forward to seeing it planted!

Rioth


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice! Subscribed!

-Chris


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 4, 2006)

It looks great so far, and I really like the idea behind it.

If it were mine, I would be tempted to remove the branches (though I'm sure it would be great to see frogs climbing all over them) in order to keep the emphasis on the great cypress knees you have in there. It could be a really cool direction to explore a more "swamp" build than a traditional rainforest. 

Either way, I'm eager to see where you go with it.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

ive takent he branches out and put them in a few times and overall i think i prefer them in even though it crowds it up. i do plan on lots of plants but am waiting for my new front door to be measured up and cut and installed before i put the clay on the walls. it will be tough to avoid too many different plants in there i want a few larger epiphytes like smaller vireya rhodos from borneo. really dying to get it together so i can stock it.


----------



## bendick2112 (Jun 19, 2008)

Personal, i think you should keep them there, they ARE the expression! Plant this good with a lot of niceys and it would be soo good  Keep us updated!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

ok starting to put in the clay and mix background. here are some pics.

then a pic of my clay shooting tool. worked well on the first load but then clogged up and i punctured the tube trying to clear it.


i will post some more pics when the background is complete. just placed an order with bovees nursery for a few vireya rhododendrons, some of which will go in this tank. they wont be here for almost 2 weeks though.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking awesome! Don't know how I missed this before. 
Subscribed.


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

skanderson said:


> a quick pic showing the par at the soil level.


What was the distance from the lights to the meter?


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

just remeasured to be sure. the lights are 36 inches over the par meter in that pic. will be interesting to see how the plants react to their placement in this viv. they all came out of t5 ho lighting. i should get the finished background pics up tomorrow and may even have some of the planting done.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

ok finished the background last night so here are the pics with a few ferns and orchids in place. once i have most of the plants in a final position i will post pic with names attached.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

ok placed a few orchids and ferns to start filling it up. orchids are Dendrobium pachyphyllum, Macodes petolata, Ludisa discolor, Habernaria erichmichelii, Cleisocentron merillianum, Phalaenopsis bellina x amboinensis, and Bulbophyllum bifllorum 'lil', B. clandestinum 'elizabeth', B. lobbii 'A-doribil' , and an unknown Bulbo that was sold as purple pseudobulbs that looks like a borneo species. also placed a few ferns Pyrrosia lanceolata, Davidia repens, and an unknow bluish one. there is a bucephalandra on the rock in the water in front. i also threw in a little java moss, and hygophilia that will be removed later when more appropriate plants are put in the water.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Meh, it's ok if you know you like huge awesome vivs and stuff. I mean if that's what you're into ok, I guess its fine.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey, your viv looks awesome. I have one questions, so the black land piece is Foam or grit and you will cover that with growing moss? Or is the black land piece something else?

Oh im sorry I missed the part where is said lava rock I got it now.


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

Tyguy35 said:


> Hey, your viv looks awesome. I have one questions, so the black land piece is Foam or grit and you will cover that with growing moss? Or is the black land piece something else?
> 
> Oh im sorry I missed the part where is said lava rock I got it now.


i am also curious as to what the mesh is needed for


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i silicone the mesh to the glass so the clay stays where i put it. its just a different way of making a background. none of my clay mesh walls have fallen off even when they dry out but it has only been about 6 months since i made my first one. i am looking forward to see how stuff grows on it. i have some moss on order and another fern or 2 as well as 3 different vireya rhododendrons. i also have ordered some aquatics to finish off the water section.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

needed to put up some updated pics. got my moss and fern pack from manuran. stunned by the shear volume included. used about half in this viv the rest is spread throughout my other vivs. the viv almost looks half grown in now.



the crepidium shot.

close up of habernaria erichmichelii


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks great! I especially like the moss/fern wall. Where might one find that moss & fern pack...


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

What is the plant in the water portion.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i bought the moss and fern pack from manuran here. the big water plant is hygophila difformis. it will come out once i have some borneo appropriate plants to replace it with.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

added a few more plants. in the water are 2 floating ferns Salvinia cucullata and Salvinia oblongifolia, and Cryptocoryne lingua and Microsorum pteropus 'narrow leaf'. also added Piptospatha sp. 'Kalimantan', Bulbophyllum membraneceum, Begonia chloristica, and 2 unknow species that im told are borneo natives one is a Gesneriad and the other is a Rhaphidophora sp.


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Loving the viv. Wondering what type of frogs you finally decided on.


----------



## JCK (Jul 8, 2013)

Ohh, if it were mine I would have a hard time choosing the frogs....
Some favourites: 
Pedostibes hosii
Occidozyga lima
Hylarana spec. ( loud, bred nigrovittata years ago)
Polypedates leucomystax
Rhacophorus pardalis/reinwardthi/nigropalmatus

If available I would possibly go with some Hylorana, maybe erythrea for the ground level daytime and a Rhaophorus/Polypedatus for the upper branches nighttime... Imagine foam nests in the water from the Bettas and in the branches from the frogs...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

There are many species of frogs from Borneo, but who knows what commercially available. 
Frogs


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

the only borneo native i see for sale is the cinnamon tree frog. i am leaning toward getting them. i may also put vanzos in it since i never see any other borneo natives but im not sure about that yet.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

ok finally got almost all the plants that i will be putting in the viv. i recieved some bucephalandras from someone and a few vireya rhododendrons from bovees. the only problem with the vireyas were they were quite large so 3 of them will end up in the big viv. the 4 new plants are R. malayanum v. malayanum and Vaccinium stapfianum v. minus on the back wall with the vaccinium near the top; and R. Alisa Nicole and R Saint Valentine on the left wall with Alisa on top. here are the pics.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it all grown in.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is really a great design. I like that inverted branch a lot. Do you have any updates?


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

2 quick pics. first is the bloom of Habenaria erichmichaelii the second is just a bigger pic of it now. still looking for the bettas, gouramia, and boras locally. i also added 2 more bulbos, hybrid emily seigerist, and B. acuminatum 'Sabah'.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome vivarium. What Bucephalandras did you add? Are they doing well for you - I've read that some types prefer moving streams; so I haven't splurged on any yet.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

dont know the names of the buces. they arent correct species names anyway. they seem to be settling in nicely. i have some in the water, some near the shore and a couple up on the rock wall. all still look ok.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

a quick update. just added 3 licorice gouramis that never seem to pose for a picture. luckily it is alot easier taking pics or flowers. one of my new vireya rhododendrons has bloomed so i have a few pics of it. 



amazingly bright color it stands out from across the room


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a beautiful rhododendron


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I would be so stoked to live in there.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful tank, I love the mixture of land and water. It's always been one of my favorites.


----------



## cowboys22 (Mar 30, 2011)

I love this build because it suits my taste of build, love the size variety of the cypress knees..All it needs now are some mini orchids a little moss and 5 broms and shes done..I think ts awesome..!,


----------



## cowboys22 (Mar 30, 2011)

I posted about this build before I saw the finished product..and ill just say wow!!!


----------



## JCNguyen (Dec 1, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL! Well done!


----------



## 4oggz (Apr 20, 2014)

You executed some really cool ideas in this build. Looks great for back in December. Update!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i will get some pics this weekend and update. the rhodo is back in bloom and it is growing in nicely. i did add 5 vanzolini to the viv. wrong continent but ive always liked them and dont have another viv that would do them justice. someone said i needed a few mini orchids, there are already around 8 to 10 in there now. my only trouble seems to be keeping fish. i lost the licorice gouramis almost as soon as i introduced them. then added a group of bettas and a pair of gouramis that i hardly ever see. pics soon.


----------

